# Datenleck an der Uni Göttingen betraf rund 26.000 Studenten [Update]



## Newsfeed (2 Oktober 2008)

Hacker hatten nach vergeblichen Warnhinweisen eine Datenbank mit Vor- und Zunamen Immatrikulierter ins Netz gestellt. Die Lücke in einem Verzeichnisserver des Göttinger IT-Hochschulservice soll inzwischen dicht sein.

Weiterlesen...


----------

